# Cyclogest absorption? Worried as needed to go loo after inserted it.



## Persian (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello,

Me again with my stupid questions...and this time a bit 

I inserted cyclogest into back passage this morning only to find that I desparately need the loo. I always make sure I go first but not today . Anyway, I managed to hold on for 2 hours but then had to go.

Should I be ok? Have emailed the clinic as that's their system but have no reply. On day 3 of 2ww so very worried.

Thank you for any help.

Persian x


----------



## poppy40 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Persian

How are you?

I read on another board that it only takes 20-30 mins for the pessary to be absorbed so don't worry you're fine!

Are you getting any side effects from the cyclogest - I've had hot flushes, mood swings & my boobs look they've grown!

Hope 2ww isn't driving you too mad - I've had enough of it now!

Take care x


----------



## Persian (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Poppy,

Thanks for the info. I saw that too but have turned into a monster worrier and need a definite answer as can't be sure where that person got their info. 

I've actually had less side effects! Less hot flushes, but generally feel warm (usually cold), nipples are a bit sore and defo lots of mood swings  - but think that maybe because of anxiety and not the drugs. Poor DH! . Am knicker checking all the time. No spotting yet but am only on day 3 of 2ww. Oh I've fogotten where you are on wait. Will check your sig when back in!

Thanks again  

Persian


----------



## poppy40 (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't worry if you don't get any spotting re implantation as not everyone gets it - I def didn't with my DS.

I'm sure the Cyclogest absorption is fine but someone will hopefully pop on to reassure you. I test on Mon - eeek!


----------



## Persian (Nov 24, 2010)

You're so lucky! The weekend will fly by! Will you're DH be with you when you test. Or will you come out to tell him the result? I don't know what to do as since we got married, (started TTC straight away) I always invisaged suprising my husband with a BFP. 

Persian


----------



## liggsy (Feb 9, 2010)

Persian, i had the same problem on my forst tx, i called the clinic to ask and they said it IS absorbed within 20 mins and the rest that comes out is just the casing. Please dont worry hunny, you will be fine! Dont know how you managed to hold on for 2 bloody hours though! Best of luck hunny xxx


----------



## Persian (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Liggsy!

Am feeling much better about it now as 20mins-30mins is the general concensus. Nurse said it's an hour but I guess they're on the cautious side. I wish I had known it was just an hour at the time! I thought progesterone was meant to make us constapated not the opposite? 

Persian


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Like everyone has already said, it won't really matter that this has happened.  It is odd how we are told different things, as mine used to more or less run out after about 20 minutes, even when I was laying down and I was told by my clinic that this was fine.

I still got a BFP, so try not to worry about it to much.

Stacey


----------



## poppy40 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Persian,

I'm def not going to test early this time - its my 3rd 2ww in less than a year so don't want to ruin my weekend if its neg!
DH has managed to arrange working from home so nice to have some support - he usually works away for half of the week. Will probably take DS to school and test when I get back - help! 

xx


----------



## Persian (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Poppy - I'm glad your DH was able to shift things round so he's with you on OTD. My OTD is a Saturday. We're both happy with me doing it and then giving him the news straight away. I just really hope it will be a BFP. If it is well I don't care what we do that weekend. However if it's a no, I'm wondering if we should just stay in and nurture our feelings or keep busy and go for a long awaited drink! Have been staying away from chocolate, so have a delicious huge box awaiting me on OTD! Will have the lot if it's a no and just a couple incelebration if a BFP.

Stacey - thanks, am feeling much better about the whole thing and so far, no panics today!

Persian


----------



## Luna72 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Persian,

I read this thread with interest as I always seemed to need to go or sort of go (without giving away too many details!) within half an hour of inserting it up my back passage HOWEVER I was told that after ET you can use them vaginally which is WAY  easier and far less unpleasant.  

Apparently absorption isn't affected.  In fact you only need to do it via the back door before ET because the wax that the drug is stored in is messy and wont help the Dr see what he's doing!  It might be worth contacting your clinic to see if you can do the same?

Good luck to us all on this dreaded 2WW!

xx


----------



## Persian (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Luna,

Thanks for that. It is funny talking about this rather embarrasing part of tx!

I've got into my routine now so will see how it goes...

When are you testing?

Persian


----------



## Podge15 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry to GC, just after some info. 

I started taking Cyclogest last night, EC was yesterday with ET Thursday. I'm taking mine vaginally rather than the back passage. But after having read your comments am I supposed to be taking them the other until ET  My clinic have said I could do either.

Thanks for your help. 

xx


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Podge

I started taking cyclogest after EC in the front door twice a day! on the day of ET, I was told not to take a cyclogest in the morning, and start taking them again in the evening.

Whilst I lay there for ET, I made some joke about being bunged up with cyclogest, but they didnt seem too bothered.   I think they wash you out before the transfer, but I didnt feel a thing as I was busy trying to keep my mind occupied!  

Good luck with your transfer   

Jx


----------



## Podge15 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks Jasmine, that makes me feel better.

I dont think they've got very good sense's of humour in these kind of clinics  

xx


----------

